# Rutherford on conditions for justification



## MW (Jul 3, 2006)

For those who think Edwards was out of touch with reformed thought because of his views on conditions (sine qua non) of justfication, consider Rutherford's defence of them against the Antinomians:

"But if a condition be taken evangelically for a qualification wrought in us by the grace of Christ, and without which we are not justified nor saved, then to deny the gospel to be a conditional covenant is to bely the gospel. For the whole gospel saith, He that believeth hath life, is freely justified; he that believeth not is damned, and the wrath of God abideth on him. And that repentance, and doing of God´s will, and new obedience, are conditions, is evident by Scripture. Nor is it a Popish way by works, to say, We seek glory, and honour, and immortality by well doing. Works are not so much conditions of justification as faith is; yet are they conditions required in those that shall be saved. And because Christ worketh faith in us, it proveth it is not a condition of our own working, but not that it is no evangelic condition." -- Survey of the Spiritual Antichrist, 2:40.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, Rev. Winzer.


----------

